# You've never heard a better national anthem before and you know it



## LotusDog (May 14, 2019)

just, like, listen to it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2019)

Oof, I can feel the patriotism from here. But I think this is better.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 26, 2019)

Canadian anthem is best anthem because blood might be thicker than water but maple syrup is thicker than blood so technically Canadians are your true relatives bow down to us except your maple syrup heritage


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 27, 2019)

>:3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oof, I can feel the patriotism from here. But I think this is better.


Melodically, it is difficult to top.


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 27, 2019)

Tuva>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 27, 2019)

I use this for my country's anthem on Nationstates, hurr




I'm not going to beat the USSR anthem, so I might as well throw something fake in


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 27, 2019)

KawaiiPersona said:


>


I hate you


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 27, 2019)

Nene papa motherfucker.


----------

